# Albuquerque NM Halloween/Día De Los Muertos



## Batsy (Oct 12, 2022)

Anyone know of anything cool happening in New Mexico for Halloween or day of the dead? This will be my first time in NM, so any other recommendations for things to see and do are appreciated too.


----------

